# Never On Your Own!



## Jamie of Hackney

This is my first day on the site and something caught my eye:

"Never ever EVER EVER go into abandoned and dangerous places on your own, always go in a group of at least 2, and preferably more."

That's extremely good advice, which over the past five years I've never followed. Not because I'm some sort of moody loner, but because I simply cannot find anybody who wants to join me. Everyone I've asked think it's ridiculous/silly/dangerous/a waste of time.

So...

1. How do you get people to explore derelict buildings with you?

2. Do members on this site ever meet up? (I think you do) If so, I'm in Hackney, North-East London and itching to explore derelict buildings. There are lots of them around here (though that amount is gradually diminishing) but there are some I just don't want to risk going into myself.

I'm a bit cowardly (exploring buildings is absolutely the bravest thing I do) but I'm sure I'd feel a lot more confident if it wasn't just me on my lonesome.


----------



## krela

1) Bug and whine and moan at your friends until they can't take anymore and go with you to shut you up. Always works for me! 

2) Yes, lots of people here are friends through visiting various places together, depending on how mobile you are they might even show you around a few places!

I would say 3 people is ideal, 2 is fine because at least someone else can phone the ambulance when you're unconcious after falling through that floor but if there's 3 then you can help get each other out of sticky situations.

Any more than 4 is just asking to get caught really.


----------



## Jamie of Hackney

krela;8751; said:


> 1) Bug and whine and moan at your friends until they can't take anymore and go with you to shut you up. Always works for me!


Not for me. First they just continually changed the subject, then they got rude and then they just ignored me. Beside, I've a feeling if I did take them, they'd bug, whine and moan at me so much that we wouldn't even go anywhere.


krela;8751; said:


> 2) Yes, lots of people here are friends through visiting various places together, depending on how mobile you are they might even show you around a few places!


Sounds great. If anybody in North-East London is reading this and fancies a bit of company, just let me know! I'll even bring sandwiches.

Sorry if I sound a bit odd, but this is the first time I've actually communicated with other people who have this interest. For quite some time I thought it was just me that did this sort of thing. I'm very happy it isn't.


----------



## krela

Heh if you hunt around there are quite a few different forums covering different aspects of dereliction. 

It's a shame none of your friends are interested, I'm sure there must be a lot of london folk around who are though.


----------



## Jamie of Hackney

krela;8754; said:


> Heh if you hunt around there are quite a few different forums covering different aspects of dereliction.


I think it stands as a testament to my stupidity that it took me this long to put a serious effort into finding one. Well, one that's anywhere near as good as this one (I found two a while back. They were deserted as the buildings they were supposed to be about).

I've looked at a few today, but this is the only one I've joined.


----------



## Simon

Hi Jamie,

Either your friends will get it straight away or they never will. Even if you persuade them to go with you, they'll either get bored or scared and will ruin your trip.

Anyway, tempt us with some interesting locations  I'm sure you'll have several volunteers immediately.

Welcome to the list.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## sheep2405

It depends on how far you want to travel as well, I think apart from Norman who is semi over my side of the bridge, there is no one else that want to do Urbex in Wales. I have met some really good people on here and have done some exploring with them and now trust them enough to let them crash at mine if we are doing a lot of stuff, so it does take time but it does happen and you will meet fun and intresting people to do stuff with.

S


----------



## stoop-master

Just explore on your own, it's scarier so therefore better!!!

Do it!!!


----------



## Lone Explorer

_& now in English _ 

prefer UE on my oun. I was looking at going to a tunnel today with a mate, He said he could pop along with me but we didn't go as he blow out at the end of day. Wast of a day off

I don't mind meeting other UE but don't like big numbers. STOPPING about a site isn't for me.

so It's best to relie<? on myself as plans don't go adrift. 

Buildings have no prob going by myself.

As this was my 1st tunnel I was hope for a mate to come along.


----------



## sam

I tend to go out alone quite a lot, and follow the no more than a pair rule at other times. exploring on your own can be tricky since there's no one there for a second opinion (gwan gwan gwan gwan...) when you could do with it, but if you manage to make a success of a trip on your own, the feeling of satisfaction is 1000fold what you would have got dragging a not very enthusiastic mate along. or worse, someone who says, this ain't very good, and wants to rush it or leave. or even worse, three people turn up ('mind if i bring my mate?') and you end up in a crowd crashing about.

i say keep doing what you do and post piccies up. people will certainly be interested, then go back with someone who you'd enjoy a trip with, not necessarily randomly anyone. 

randomly sam


----------



## krela

The reason I put that up there is for the sake of the safety of clueless n00bs who might go wandering into places on their own and promptly fall through a floor and do themselves an injury.

If you were to seriously hurt yourself there would be no-one there to help you out, call an ambulance or whatever.

There's also the fact that many derelict buildings have homeless / alcoholic / pikey residents that wouldn't think twice about liberating your nice torch and camera to pay for their next fix / drink / caravan. 

I know the majority of people know what they're doing and make their own decisions which is cool, but I wouldn't want some newbie to fall foul of something because they hadn't made an educated decision.


----------



## sheep2405

I completely agree with Krela, but there are some really nice tramps out there that live in these building that on a very rare occasion might give you a guided tour, and show you the safe and not so safe bits.

S


----------



## sam

sheep2405;8778; said:


> I completely agree with Krela, but there are some really nice tramps out there that live in these building that on a very rare occasion might give you a guided tour, and show you the safe and not so safe bits.
> 
> S



is this something that's happened to you once? i've never ever had a guided tour from a tramp?

sam


----------



## norman

sam;8779; said:


> is this something that's happened to you



Yep, twice actually [same place, same tramp]


----------



## Pennywise

I suppose you could always share your butties with them... 

D.


----------



## Lone Explorer

> If you were to seriously hurt yourself there would be no-one there to help you out, call an ambulance or whatever.



Could alway tell at mate. "Im going to a site I'll call you at X time to say I left the site & I well and safe" 

Just remember to call them


----------



## Jamie of Hackney

krela;8776; said:


> The reason I put that up there is for the sake of the safety of clueless n00bs who might go wandering into places on their own and promptly fall through a floor and do themselves an injury.


This may actually be one of the few things I am not a 'clueless n00b' at but I thought it was pretty good advice anyway.

Also, I've been contacted by somebody who has offered to take me to a site that a. I'd love to visit and b. from what research I've done, would be very difficult to reach without access to a car (which I don't have). So I'm glad I started this thread anyway.



krela;8776; said:


> There's also the fact that many derelict buildings have homeless / alcoholic / pikey residents that wouldn't think twice about liberating your nice torch and camera to pay for their next fix / drink / caravan.


I was investigating a derelict house in Dalston a couple of weeks back when a squatter (either drunk or on drunks) suddenly appear - and, in exchange for me listening to how the police burnt down his last squat (so he said), he showed me the way into another house. He was pretty nice, though I'm glad I was still outside when we happened to meet.


----------



## James Hall

Jamie of Hackney;8750; said:


> How do you get people to explore derelict buildings with you?


 
I don't, not any more anyway.

I find exploring on my own gives a lot more freedom to go where I want and do what I want and it means I don't have to mess around with waiting till the other person isn't busy. 
I know it's safer to go in a pair, but there again, I'm not stupid, I carry a rudimentary first aid kit and a phone and I avoid major risks, so I figure I'll probably be fine. 

Mind you it's a matter of personal preference really, I've never been a huge fan of teamwork.


----------



## Pennywise

Jamie of Hackney;8789; said:


> This may actually be one of the few things I am not a 'clueless n00b' at but I thought it was pretty good advice anyway.
> 
> Also, I've been contacted by somebody who has offered to take me to a site that a. I'd love to visit and b. from what research I've done, would be very difficult to reach without access to a car (which I don't have). So I'm glad I started this thread anyway.
> 
> 
> I was investigating a derelict house in Dalston a couple of weeks back when a squatter (either drunk or on drunks) suddenly appear - and, in exchange for me listening to how the police burnt down his last squat (so he said), he showed me the way into another house. He was pretty nice, though I'm glad I was still outside when we happened to meet.



I'd rather not bump into people... Last person I jumped into was a pair of farmers with a big dog, who wanted to know why we had parked in front of North Wales Hospital, and come off the grounds .

D.


----------



## Jamie of Hackney

Don_Jayd;8791; said:


> I'd rather not bump into people... Last person I jumped into was a pair of farmers with a big dog, who wanted to know why we had parked in front of North Wales Hospital, and come off the grounds .
> 
> D.


I wouldn't be very happy if you tried to jump into me either.


----------



## Jamie of Hackney

James Hall;8790; said:


> I don't, not any more anyway.
> 
> I find exploring on my own gives a lot more freedom to go where I want and do what I want and it means I don't have to mess around with waiting till the other person isn't busy.
> I know it's safer to go in a pair, but there again, I'm not stupid, I carry a rudimentary first aid kit and a phone and I avoid major risks, so I figure I'll probably be fine.
> 
> Mind you it's a matter of personal preference really, I've never been a huge fan of teamwork.


I've always enjoyed visiting sites on my lonesome and I will continue to do so (spotted somewhere today I'll be paying a visit to tomorrow). It's just it'd be nice to have company once in a while - and also finally meet somebody else who doesn't think it's a stupid thing to be doing.


----------



## Pennywise

Oops, I meant bumped... Blame 34 hours awake... 

D.


----------



## sheep2405

norman;8780; said:


> Yep, twice actually [same place, same tramp]



Yeah he was really nice he said he tries to keep the duggies and arsonisits out of the building, he didnt want anything off us we offered him a pint, or some money, the first time we had the tour. Then the second he was ok, and asked us for a £1 gave him two which I thought was worth it for showing us the safe way in and out.

S


----------



## Major_Tom

I've only ever been to a couple of places alone, like St. Mary's ( http://technotom.livejournal.com/61553.html ) which was a frustrating experience when all is said and done. There were certain risks I did not take (like going out at the top of the water tower) simply because I was on my own. There was no phone reception which didn't help either. 

If I was with somebody, I could have seen lots more of the site and would not have wasted time debating with myself whether or not I was going to climb that rickety ladder, go in that watery tunnel etc. just gone for it, in the relative safety of knowing that someone is on hand to get help if I was to break something or get trapped somewhere.


----------



## smileysal

i wouldn't go exploring derelict buildings on my own, used to go a lot when i was younger, but grown up since and know the hazards, plus its more dangerous nowadays (or seems like it lol) than it was years ago. 

my best mate says she'd like to go exploring with me now, and a new friend in lincoln wants to as well, so at least i should have someone with me nowadays to go with. just for safety. ie, accident the other person can fone for an ambulance or help you out etc. or if theres pikeys or druggies etc, two people are better than one.


----------



## stoop-master

smileysal;8921; said:


> i wouldn't go exploring derelict buildings on my own, used to go a lot when i was younger, but grown up since and know the hazards, plus its more dangerous nowadays (or seems like it lol) than it was years ago.
> my best mate says she'd like to go exploring with me now, and a new friend in lincoln wants to as well, so at least i should have someone with me nowadays to go with. just for safety. ie, accident the other person can fone for an ambulance or help you out etc. or if theres pikeys or druggies etc, two people are better than one.


you sound boring!


----------



## krela

stoop-master;8927; said:


> you sound boring!



Hrm, a little out of order?


----------



## smileysal

ok, i may sound boring, but at least i know im safe. if you wanna break your neck or worse, killed etc, you're choice. but as im a single parent with 2 kids, then safety is the paramount thing. but then again, ive been exploring since i was 10, (no pics unfortunately) so been doing it for 29 years, so i think i know what im talking about regarding safety.  

but each to there own. :evil:


----------



## sassylad

I tend to go as a group of two or three, never more than three people including myself though as 2 or 3 seems the perfect amount to be safe, but still discrete.
As for safety, there are ways and means of staying safe on your own, the most obvious being if i'm not back by 'x' please call 'y' and tell them i'm at 'z'.... however that could mean that you've been laying in an exposed or hidden place (both as bad as each other) bleeding with rusting metal, broken timbers or glass sticking through you. If something were to happen in an derelict building or an abandoned bit of infrastructure I'd prefer a couple of cool heads around me at the time who could give help and call for backup.
The dangers in some of the places we visit aren't always as obvious as we'd like (from the point of view of spotting them!!) and I'm sure we've all nearly (or indeed some of us actually have...) fallen through floors, or underestimated just how big a drop is below a sagging floor or roof, and we've all seen bits of (or again at least the results of) masonry falling from the heavens, so with all this in mind I'd prefer to have some backup there immediately who can help if the worst were to happen...
Of course this rather brings the whole issue of safety up, I mean as if it isn't bad enough some of these places are falling down, some are full of miscreants, arsonists, abandoned waste, spores, battery acid, chemicals, asbestos and a whole host of other nasties and the most some of us take is a torch and a fancy camera, (I know because I'm often one of them! :icon_evil ) but many a time i've grumbled under my breath about having a hard hat, and maybe even a half decent respirator about my person for those times when you'd love to go in further but your common sense is telling you that it's probably a real* death trap.... and let's face it both of those items you can pick up at a builders merchant for under 40 quid, so there really isn't an excuse.
*real death trap.... as oppose to 'death trap's' that HSE and the nanny state brand everything that isn't a bright yellow, padded, safety signed, cctv'd barratt box.


----------



## Jamie of Hackney

Apologies for resurrecting this seemingly deceased topic, but I had my first joint explore a little while back and I have some fresh thoughts.

Pete C took me to Severalls, which would have to rank amongst the best sites I've visited and I certainly couldn't have asked for a better host. He showed me around (I'd definitely have got completely lost without him), knew where the best stuff was, could answer most questions I threw his way and was just plain good company.

On Sunday I visited Richborough Power Station (I have pictures if anybody'd like to see them) and did a solo explore. There's stuff I'd have liked to ask about, but I don't think I'd trade the experience of being completely alone on that huge site for anything. The whole place (even the small building by the main gates where the security shoud have been - where their hi-vis where all hanging up) was completely empty. I took it at my own pace, looked where I wanted to look and could fully take in the silence, stillness and emptiness of the place.

A year ago - maybe even sooner - I wouldn't have dared tackle such a large location by myself. Now I'm proud of myself for doing so. For a long time I thought it was just me doing this. Then I found out many other people were doing it and what I was doing was pretty small stuff. Now I feel like a fully-fledged Urban Explorer.

That doesn't mean I don't always want to go places on my own, I'd just have to see them on my own at least once. I visited a site yesterday and part of me wanted somebody else there, if just for a bit of company and reassurance (lots and lots of people had been in there and a few of them could still have been about by the looks of things)

As for the dangers (see quote below) - I got a cut on my leg and a couple of scratches on my arm from my visit to Richborough Power Station. How serious were they? I didn't even notice them until the day after. I've been at this for five years and those are the only injuries I've ever got.

I think that most (not all) hazards are avoidable once you know what to look for. Personally, I found a good way to not fall through sagging floors is to not walk on them. Nearly every site I visit has concrete floors anyway so it's hardly limiting my activities.

A tutor at a writing class I attended a few years back said that the secret to becoming a good writer is to follow the rules and the secret of becoming a great writer was to break the rules. Never going on your own is a good rule, but I think it's certainly one to break when you have enough experience.



sassylad;8987; said:


> The dangers in some of the places we visit aren't always as obvious as we'd like (from the point of view of spotting them!!) and I'm sure we've all nearly (or indeed some of us actually have...) fallen through floors, or underestimated just how big a drop is below a sagging floor or roof, and we've all seen bits of (or again at least the results of) masonry falling from the heavens, so with all this in mind I'd prefer to have some backup there immediately who can help if the worst were to happen...


----------



## Reaperman

I wont really comment on the lone exploration thing as Ive always been happy to break that rule. I would be very interested in seeing your Richborough pictures, Particularly as its been a long time since i've been and would like to see how its changed. You might also consider sharing a few recent ones of severalls.



Jamie of Hackney;9536; said:


> Apologies for resurrecting this seemingly deceased topic, but I had my first joint explore a little while back and I have some fresh thoughts.
> 
> Pete C took me to Severalls, which would have to rank amongst the best sites I've visited and I certainly couldn't have asked for a better host. He showed me around (I'd definitely have got completely lost without him), knew where the best stuff was, could answer most questions I threw his way and was just plain good company.
> 
> On Sunday I visited Richborough Power Station (I have pictures if anybody'd like to see them) and did a solo explore. There's stuff I'd have liked to ask about, but I don't think I'd trade the experience of being completely alone on that huge site for anything. The whole place (even the small building by the main gates where the security shoud have been - where their hi-vis where all hanging up) was completely empty. I took it at my own pace, looked where I wanted to look and could fully take in the silence, stillness and emptiness of the place.
> 
> A year ago - maybe even sooner - I wouldn't have dared tackle such a large location by myself. Now I'm proud of myself for doing so. For a long time I thought it was just me doing this. Then I found out many other people were doing it and what I was doing was pretty small stuff. Now I feel like a fully-fledged Urban Explorer.
> 
> That doesn't mean I don't always want to go places on my own, I'd just have to see them on my own at least once. I visited a site yesterday and part of me wanted somebody else there, if just for a bit of company and reassurance (lots and lots of people had been in there and a few of them could still have been about by the looks of things)
> 
> As for the dangers (see quote below) - I got a cut on my leg and a couple of scratches on my arm from my visit to Richborough Power Station. How serious were they? I didn't even notice them until the day after. I've been at this for five years and those are the only injuries I've ever got.
> 
> I think that most (not all) hazards are avoidable once you know what to look for. Personally, I found a good way to not fall through sagging floors is to not walk on them. Nearly every site I visit has concrete floors anyway so it's hardly limiting my activities.
> 
> A tutor at a writing class I attended a few years back said that the secret to becoming a good writer is to follow the rules and the secret of becoming a great writer was to break the rules. Never going on your own is a good rule, but I think it's certainly one to break when you have enough experience.


----------



## UEP-Wales

*Been a while...*

Just wondering how many people have had problems when exploring from youths etc at the sites?

My wife is very pregnant and we have two children already so I will be going solo. Scouting out a few places at the moment. Day job gives me professional coded two way radio's so I plan on using these to keep in touch with the wife which will stay in the car near the site.
Every so often, I will get in touch to say everything's ok. If I don't she calls for help. Simples really 

Very curious though of how many problems others have had if any - what would you do if your on your own exploring a site and you come across a room full of kids that are not happy to see you!


----------



## furstyferret81

My main concerns about exploring are bumping into pikeys/chavs and breathing in asbestos/dust/mould spores, ive found out the hard way that its best to have a dust mask!

I mostly explore on my own so i just text a mate saying where ive gone and how long i should be, as for the pikeys it best to know your way out in case you need to leg it.


----------



## Derelict-UK

Jamie of Hackney said:


> 1. How do you get people to explore derelict buildings with you?



A shotgun taped to their nether regions usually works.

IMO lone explores are the best.

I explore with another person and we know our limits and won't push each other. we also know when to shut up and hide, and more importantly when to stay put and not panic.

It's a bit like being on your own but with a mate lol.

when there is 3 or more it gets a bit of a problem trying to hide and there is always someone who will want to run instead of staying put, which means we all have to run.


----------



## PaulPowers

I've discussed this before with loads of people.

I explore alone 99% of the time and I like it that way, a solo explore is in no way scary in fact it's quite the opposite, nothing can compare to taking the time to stop and sit in a room/drain and just take in the atmosphere for ten minutes.

Solo explorers are so much more personal and remember if you come crashing out of a room the pikeys will be more scared of you than you are of them


----------



## TeeJF

If you're ever doing Talgarth give us a shout will you!!T


----------



## mookster

The few times I've done a solo explore it's been fantastic. Of course it helps if you know the site and what it's like so you don't go falling through a floor that isn't there any more.

In groups it's good to know a) what you're capable of so no show-boating and b) all be on the same page when it comes to hiding/running etc. When I was in Pyestock last year with 9 (9!!) other people I explored it alone for half the time then when we were together and security appeared, we only had to glance at each other before everyone legging it in different directions and hiding

Exploring alone is peaceful, but doing it with a mate provides banter and an extra pair of eyes.


----------



## TeeJF

Search out Elle Dunn's photo "NightTerrors (13).jpg" on the site www.contaminationzone.com and zoom in to the middle of her back.

That should put you off urbexing on your tod. She fell into a load of scrap metal and had to have serious medical attention with rather a lot of stitches.

A strong case for not going solo?


----------



## PaulPowers

TeeJF said:


> Search out Elle Dunn's photo "NightTerrors (13).jpg" on the site www.contaminationzone.com and zoom in to the middle of her back.
> 
> That should put you off urbexing on your tod. She fell into a load of scrap metal and had to have serious medical attention with rather a lot of stitches.
> 
> A strong case for not going solo?



going alone or with people isn't going to stop you falling

it's personal choice I don't understand why anyone would want to go with someone else


----------



## DigitalNoise

stoop-master said:


> Just explore on your own, it's scarier so therefore better!!!
> 
> Do it!!!




That's the spirit!

I'm often alone, for the same reasons. All my mates either dont get it or they're a liability.

I'd rather risk it on my own than sit in front of the tv!


----------



## flava

Solo explores are ok and sometimes more of a buzz but as said above let someone know where you are and time you will be home ect...


----------



## TeeJF

PaulPowers said:


> going alone or with people isn't going to stop you falling



No, you're probably right. But it sure as hell is going to get you help if you are hurt.


----------



## Foxylady

PaulPowers said:


> going alone or with people isn't going to stop you falling
> 
> it's personal choice I don't understand why anyone would want to go with someone else


I rarely explore with others and much prefer to explore alone. The few times I've had accidents have always been with others, never on my own...I find it's far better to rely on myself. 

Agreed hundred percent that solo explores are so much more personal. It becomes your own explore. Plus going at my own pace, I enjoy the challenge better and feel that I've achieved something, which just doesn't happen with someone else.


----------



## PaulPowers

I've only ever hurt myself when I've been with others (well not counting small scratches and nettle stings) 

Last time was a few months ago when I slipped at middleton mine and broke my wrist, the time before that was a warehouse in stockport when we were talking and I broke my other wrist but that was 12 years ago.

Just try a solo explore, it's different strokes for different folks I guess


----------



## smiler

You have been offered sensible advice from Krela and other forum members, whether you follow it or not is down to you, you have already shown that you have the common sense needed in exploring by asking the initial question. Good Luck and Stay Safe.


----------



## fluffy5518

PaulPowers said:


> Last time was a few months ago when I slipped at middleton mine and broke my wrist, the time before that was a warehouse in stockport when we were talking and I broke my other wrist but that was 12 years ago



BOTH WRISTS BROKEN !!!! Life can't be worth living anymore !!


----------



## TeeJF

fluffy5518 said:


> BOTH WRISTS BROKEN !!!! Life can't be worth living anymore !!



But can you still lift a pint glass?


----------



## krela

The official advice of this website is not to go alone, and it's good advice that has sound reasons. 

If people choose to go to places alone that's entirely up to them, personal responsibility and all that, but I think it's foolhardy to encourage people you don't even know to do the same. You have no idea who you are encouraging, and what level of knowledge and personal safety they have. Anyone could be read this and be putting themselves in dangerous positions off the back of it.


----------



## PaulPowers

fluffy5518 said:


> BOTH WRISTS BROKEN !!!! Life can't be worth living anymore !!



12 years between the breaks


----------



## The Archivist

I always explore on my own and have done for 6 years or more. I find the experience more intense and my awareness of the little details and dangers around me is heightened when I'm alone. 

You do have to have your wits about you though: I once fell through a floor while exploring alone. Foolishly I hopped through an open window without testing the floor and fell straight through then 4' down onto hard concrete. I cut my leg open on a nail, jarred my ankle and scratched my hands pretty badly pulling myself back up (but surprisingly avoided a hospital trip). Lesson well learned though and certainly not a mistake I'll be repeating.



krela said:


> I think it's foolhardy to encourage people you don't even know to do the same. You have no idea who you are encouraging, and what level of knowledge and personal safety they have



This. Personally, I don't encourage anyone to explore at all. It's a personal choice and anyone who gets into it should make sure they know the risks.


----------



## UEP-Wales

It's good for me to hear that so many other people explore these places on their own. I'm not stupid to know what's safe and what's not safe but at the same time, I do like to take massive risks at times.

The day job that I have gives me alot of medical equipment (I am not NHS or Ambulance Service) so I always carry a bit of kit with me should anything happen generally.

Today, I went on my own to a few places, will thread it soon, and although having radio comms direct to my vehicle with my wife inside, it was still amazing to see these places at my own pace and my own time.

I should add that I like planning, I research anything that I am interested in seeing and have lots of info on loads of places that Im looking at. I have spent a couple of days scouting out places and getting google earth views of the ways in and out should there be a need to get out quickly


----------



## urbex13

I've taken friends and have a mate that regularly comes with me when I'm back in Thanet but as I've got a tad more experience I haven't really felt a need to have any company. A lot of the stuff I do is spur of the moment and the sheer logistics of getting someone to go with annoy me. The vast majority of places are more than fine by yourself as long as you're sensible. As for the 'tramps' situation I've befriended a few groups of squatters and actually sat and chatted with them and even revisited places purely to speak with them. For me getting to meet and speak with people from walks of life that you usually wouldn't is just as interesting as seeing spaces you usually wouldn't. Just remember it's their home to some extent and be sincere and you ought not to have a problem. Obviously there are cases in which this doesn't apply but I've been mugged and just randomly punched in the street before, it's a case of occasionally bad things just happen and are unavoidable in my opinion.


----------



## mookster

I have a few friends of mine who like to come on explores with me but aren't 'serious' urbexers, so I tend to take them to easier/safer places as I don't want them to get too freaked out or hurt or anything. They have a good time, and I have a good time showing them around.


----------



## night crawler

At my age I should not go alone but that is what I tend to do especially when I go out pillboxing but I had scare one day going across a field when I had heart palpitations which worried me a bit at the time. After that I tend to tell my wife where I am going and have my phone not that it would be much use if I popped it inside a pillbox. Can just Imagen one of you guys coming across old Night Crawler sat on the floor with a camera staring at nothing.
I have been out with other people which is better but if you go on your own make sure you tell some one were your going.


----------



## highcannons

http://www.ukclimbing.com/news/item.php?id=59071
is a link to a '999 text' service. as you will see the idea is if you have a dodgy signal or whatever you can send a text from your phone, it will keep trying to send until there is a signal.....


----------



## krela

highcannons said:


> http://www.ukclimbing.com/news/item.php?id=59071
> is a link to a '999 text' service. as you will see the idea is if you have a dodgy signal or whatever you can send a text from your phone, it will keep trying to send until there is a signal.....



Useful, but still only of limited use if you knock yourself unconcious...


----------



## PaulPowers

highcannons said:


> http://www.ukclimbing.com/news/item.php?id=59071
> is a link to a '999 text' service. as you will see the idea is if you have a dodgy signal or whatever you can send a text from your phone, it will keep trying to send until there is a signal.....



I don't think this would help me in a drain 

I always tell my wife where I will be and use google lattitude so she can track me, if I don't call back at a set time she knows I'm dead


----------



## highcannons

I do mostly go on my own, but then I am in an extremely rural area and as such its old farmhouses etc so not normally dodgy. The few mines etc I have looked at I have not, and would not, go alone. And, in those circumstances someone knows where we are.

Having said that I have, in the early days, wandered into the dreaded 'quaking grass' up on Bodmin Moor. As you can tell 'cos I am writing this I got out ok, bit worrying at the time. I suppose I accept some hazard for the peace and quite! Couldn't recommend it tho' - you pays your money and take your chances - in the end Darwin will decide!!


----------



## dougie67

always go with someone as i nearly ad a accident at High royds exploring Linton house as i was going up the stars i notice one step was missing, now shoul i have fallen no one could have got help,


pics of Linton and the area where the Kanner unit was.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6180787880/


----------



## night crawler

highcannons said:


> I do mostly go on my own, but then I am in an extremely rural area and as such its old farmhouses etc so not normally dodgy. The few mines etc I have looked at I have not, and would not, go alone. And, in those circumstances someone knows where we are.
> 
> Having said that I have, in the early days, wandered into the dreaded 'quaking grass' up on Bodmin Moor. As you can tell 'cos I am writing this I got out ok, bit worrying at the time. I suppose I accept some hazard for the peace and quite! Couldn't recommend it tho' - you pays your money and take your chances - in the end Darwin will decide!!



I came across that stuff while on a outward bound course back in 1970, my dad had told me about it in Ireland and said be careful you could go through. I thought the stuff was great and used it like a trampoline then another guy tried this he went through to his waist, he was not impressed.


----------



## Pincheck

PaulPowers said:


> I don't think this would help me in a drain
> 
> I always tell my wife where I will be and use google lattitude so she can track me, if I don't call back at a set time she knows I'm dead



pretty much the same as if your going hill walking leave a route you will take and don't deviate or by much. i usually tell a few people. Take it you have gps on latitude as we used it when things go pear shape to find each other  but it sometimes gets a bit flaky


----------



## highcannons

Pincheck said:


> pretty much the same as if your going hill walking leave a route you will take and don't deviate or by much. i usually tell a few people. Take it you have gps on latitude as we used it when things go pear shape to find each other  but it sometimes gets a bit flaky



Yes, trouble with this game is the places you want are off the beaten track, and, you would (do) deviate 'cos you spotted something interesting - mind you we should watch what we say as Krela doesn't like us when we deviate!


----------



## TeeJF

highcannons said:


> a text from your phone, it will keep trying to send until there is a signal.....



I do n't think th t works with an iPhone because they don't appear to try again after failing to send once. They seem to spend a few minutes trying then the message just appears with an exclamation mark in the text folder and you have to manually transmit it again.


----------



## PaulPowers

Pincheck said:


> pretty much the same as if your going hill walking leave a route you will take and don't deviate or by much. i usually tell a few people. Take it you have gps on latitude as we used it when things go pear shape to find each other  but it sometimes gets a bit flaky



Yeah gps'd up and my wife always knows exactly where I'm going


----------



## skeleton key

I think it’s always best to expect the un expected and you’ll never be far wrong.
Common sense and carry out risk assessments along the way.
A First aid kit and the knowledge of how to use it.
Book into an explore with the same routine you would caving, hill walking and the likes, with a cut off time
I must admit I do so like coming across metal pirates calling the Police and tucking myself away and watching the show







SK


----------



## UrbanX

Its a weird one isn't it? Obviously going on your own would seem to carry more reisk, BUT...
When you're in a group, you will naturally be more relaxed, and complacent, and more likely to have an accident / make a noise / walk right into security. On your own you'll be on edge, and more likely to make better judgements with no bravado or ego. 
I've been on loads of explores alone, always told someone where and times etc. 

ONCE I went alone, and didn't inform anyone, easy one, on way back from work - Whats the worst that could happen? 

I had an accident. 

I fell on steel rod, and it impaled my head, and I ended up having to pull myself off said rod, and getting to A&E. It would have been easier if I was with other people, but crucially I would have still had the accident.


----------



## skeleton key

UrbanX,Is that the time when it went straight in your ear?
Youve never been the same since bud lol

SK 
pS Nelly said we are on the week after next ?


----------



## UrbanX

skeleton key said:


> UrbanX,Is that the time when it went straight in your ear?
> Youve never been the same since bud lol
> 
> SK
> pS Nelly said we are on the week after next ?



That's the kiddy, it missed my eardrum by 1.5mm. A few hours later it was still welling with blood. Yeah up for explore any time dude! 

Sorry if you're eating a jam doughnut....


----------



## skeleton key

*Looks painfull*

jam doughnut aside lol
There's a fair example that shit happens and also that it can happen to anyone .
Splored with you and your a switched on guy.
Safe sploring everywhere.
SK


----------

